# Samsung trying to acquire AMD?!



## sam_738844 (Mar 25, 2015)

A fresh report from South Korea has just surfaced with claims that Samsung will allegedly attempt an AMD buyout to compete with Intel. The report claims that the Korean giant will attempt to acquire AMD and merge it with one of its subsidiaries.

Read more: Samsung To Allegedly Acquire AMD To Compete With Intel And Qualcomm Head On


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy Sh!t................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't know whether this acquisiton will be fruitful for us the consumers and where will it lead to ultimately..................?????????????


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2015)

Samsung trying to acquire AMD?

*media.topito.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/it-crowd-denholm-s-suicide-o.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Holy Sh!t................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't know whether this acquisiton will be fruitful for us the consumers and where will it lead to ultimately..................?????????????



this could lead to -> good bye exynos, you will not be missed


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 25, 2015)

But why ? I think Samsung can produced there own CPU & make some tough competition. World need some low price CPU.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 26, 2015)

genius-jatt said:


> but why ? I think samsung can produced there own cpu & make some tough competition. World need some l*ow price cpu*.



or gpu


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please just don't make CPU and GPU like low end galaxy phones.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Good, I hope they will ultimately give Intel some real competition, *******s have been enjoying monopoly nonsense for way too long.

What this has to do with Exynos lineup is beyond me though! That should remain as it is!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 26, 2015)

If world sees low cost CPU or GPU that will be a great welcome,but reality shows Samsung has also overpriced its products also,particularly its Galaxy series of mobiles...


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 26, 2015)

From the way Samsung has handled Tizen project, I would hate to see them acquire AMD.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree this deal would bring a fight but its more likely that low cost CPU's will be history. We like AMD because they are VFM but Samusng was never a low cost solution and always being overpriced


----------



## lywyre (Mar 26, 2015)

I believe this will be good for Samsung, AMD and us. Beware Intel.
There is good respect for Samsung, except for the Samesong galaxies. 
AMD is not yet there, bogged down by the weight of Intel and it marketing budgets and shadow deals. This will be a shot in the arm for AMD and also for Samsung, who are trying to make a mark with their exynos. We know already are trying to out ARM chips, so


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 26, 2015)

More bad news 

AMD's Research budget reaches record lowest in ten years


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

Samsung has got the highest R&D expenditure every year. And this might be good news for the AMD since sammy can put in a lot of money for development.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Samsung has got the highest R&D expenditure every year. And this might be good news for the AMD since sammy can put in a lot of money for development.



When a company gets acquired, it undergoes changes akin to star-formation cosmic event. I've been there, business strategies and decisions change so drastically and fast that its almost beyond all speculative scope. We can never predict what Samsung would do with AMD. They can also chuck the whole CPU operations and administer a total overhaul.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> If world sees low cost CPU or GPU that will be a great welcome,but reality shows Samsung has also overpriced its products also,particularly its Galaxy series of mobiles...


Mate stop reading those low life junks' comments. As I asked somewhere else show me a recently launched mobile phone which's price isn't outrageous!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2015)

If Samsung were to take over AMD, we can only hope that they let the Desktop CPU division remain so that Intel does not get a monopoly in the market.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 26, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Mate stop reading those low life junks' comments. As I asked somewhere else show me a recently launched mobile phone which's price isn't outrageous!



Moto G 2nd Gen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

AMD should remain separate, we need a competition to intel and Nvidia. If samsung acquired AMD, given how much bad samsung is with pricing, it may lead to increased prices of AMD CPUs and GPUs. 



sam_738844 said:


> Moto G 2nd Gen



Add Yureka, Oneplus One, Desire 820 to that list too.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 26, 2015)

Moto g 2, Asus zenphone 2, redmi 2s, MIpad, One plus one and the list goes on


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 26, 2015)

That would be good for nvidia and would result in complete monopoly for Intel in desktop as well as laptop market. Samsung would like to acquire amd for there mobile section which mainly comprises of low power devices and won't be much concerned with desktop market.

Development on desktop front or laptop front would see a new low. And Intel might only sell the same cpu over and over again by changing it's name as long as it deems fit. Also nvidia that is known to overprice it's gpu. Would become a spoilt child that have lots of money to spare and no one can tell him what to do. They would sell obsolete tech at unbearable prices


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Moto G 2nd Gen



Okay, I should have added the word "flagship" to my comment. However I thought that the implication was easy to understand.

Let's not put the matter off track any more, shall we?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> That would be good for nvidia and would result in complete monopoly for Intel in desktop as well as laptop market. Samsung would like to acquire amd for there mobile section which mainly comprises of low power devices and won't be much concerned with desktop market.
> 
> Development on desktop front or laptop front would see a new low. And Intel might only sell the same cpu over and over again by changing it's name as long as it deems fit. Also nvidia that is known to overprice it's gpu. Would become a spoilt child that have lots of money to spare and no one can tell him what to do. They would sell obsolete tech at unbearable prices



This is the thing which I'm worried about the most. Their desktop share is declining, they don't have presence in mid-top range laptop segment and OEM's aren't adopting their high end laptop GPUs. 



ithehappy said:


> Okay, I should have added the word *"flagship"* to my comment. However I thought that the implication was easy to understand.



Zenphone 2, Oneplus One, Mi4, Moto X are flagships unless you assume that only samdung can make flagships. They aren't underpowered and overpriced unlike the entire samdung portfolio.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Ah some people have no shame at all! Yuck!


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

nooooo not samsung
Samsung and Facebook ruin all my favourite companies

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> AMD should remain separate, we need a competition to intel and Nvidia. If samsung acquired AMD, given how much bad samsung is with pricing, it may lead to increased prices of AMD CPUs and GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Add Yureka, Oneplus One, Desire 820 to that list too.



quite agree
i would like to add-samsung might even reduce quality of AMD products as well just like their own poor quality products

- - - Updated - - -

Rather Microsoft or Apple bought AMD
they would have better uses for AMD and might improve upon the company even more
heck even Apple could have used AMD Apus to create low cost Macs with relatively powerful configs

Samsung will only stagnate the growth and worsen it imho


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> When a company gets acquired, it undergoes changes akin to star-formation cosmic event. I've been there, business strategies and decisions change so drastically and fast that its almost beyond all speculative scope. We can never predict what Samsung would do with AMD. They can also chuck the whole CPU operations and administer a total overhaul.



That is what the top management to decide.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 27, 2015)

^ if that happens Intel users have to pay $500 for i3 level chips.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ if that happens Intel users have to pay $500 for i3 level chips.



I was just saying, Samsung will take over the IP and produce new line of CPUs, dump AMD cpu lineups totally after stock clearance. Could be good.. AMD enthusiast level CPU's cant be worse. Truth be told, I have never seen any rig in any forum that high-profile without an Intel 4XXX series CPU, honestly, they know their stuff, money? yes they have that too. 

I dont know if this feeling is wrong, but AMD CPUs are mostly popular in India? because...reasons?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I dont know if this feeling is wrong, but AMD CPUs are mostly popular in India? because...reasons?



Er...they are cheap? The chips I mean, not Indians.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow. 4000+ posts and I noticed just now.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Er..*.they are cheap?* The chips I mean, not Indians.




you got fking "A" with that. 

It also means across the world, people who just dont give a shite about expenses ( the number of such is unsettlingly high ) will buy products from Intel and so, with premium..forever! when they know that they are looking for incredible numbers from their CPU. There is no doubt that the upper-tier Intel CPUs are fast, oh boy! They are holy-crap fast, but equally deadly in price.

So if samsung want this to take seriously now, they have to do a crazy upheaval with the CPU's to start with, may be channel a super-budget in the R&D department in which AMD's slogging hard. Make some mad-performing CPU's with some revolutionary tech..price them high but sanely high, and keep mid-consumer level products flowing with the same tech with lower tags.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 27, 2015)

if you see history AMD always came up with ground breaking new technologies for processor but the only factor failed them is most softwares are way behind for their time.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I was just saying, Samsung will take over the IP and produce new line of CPUs, dump AMD cpu lineups totally after stock clearance. Could be good.. AMD enthusiast level CPU's cant be worse. Truth be told, I have never seen any rig in any forum that high-profile without an Intel 4XXX series CPU, honestly, they know their stuff, money? yes they have that too.
> 
> *I dont know if this feeling is wrong, but AMD CPUs are mostly popular in India? because...reasons?*



Cheaper.Better performance will building entry level systems.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> you got fking "A" with that.
> 
> It also means across the world, people who just dont give a shite about expenses ( the number of such is unsettlingly high ) will buy products from Intel and so, with premium..forever! when they know that they are looking for incredible numbers from their CPU. There is no doubt that the upper-tier Intel CPUs are fast, oh boy! They are holy-crap fast, but equally deadly in price.
> 
> So if samsung want this to take seriously now, they have to do a crazy upheaval with the CPU's to start with, may be channel a super-budget in the R&D department in which AMD's slogging hard. Make some mad-performing CPU's with some revolutionary tech..price them high but sanely high, and keep mid-consumer level products flowing with the same tech with lower tags.



except samsung is the type of company which will worsen it

Just look at exynos- closed source,overpriced and underpowered,poor dev support,poor roms etc
I can imagine they will ruin AMD


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> if you see history AMD always came up with ground breaking new technologies for processor but the only factor failed them is most softwares are way behind for their time.



Not only the Software side aspect,but they (AMD) were also lagging behind Intel in advertising/propaganda aspect,despite their superior CPU's/APU's/Chipsets line up. Meanwhile Intel exhorted to shoddy business deals,backdoor politics,etc.....................(known by the Tech World).
Just see how many ads. about AMD were represented in media/multimedia whatsoever compared to that of Intel????
How many non-tech/non-geek persons(may be educated in other levels and studies) in India know about AMD's(or rather aware of) existence? Compared to that many non-tech ordinary persons know about Samsung ,Intel,Microsoft.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

also I dont think Intel will be threatened at all

One thing people forgot- x86 License
x86 License is non-transferable and Intel must re-approve

I dont think AMD taken over by samsung is gonna help the company or its fans


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Not only the Software side aspect,but they (AMD) were also lagging behind Intel in advertising/propaganda aspect,*despite their superior CPU's/APU's/Chipsets line up*. Meanwhile Intel exhorted to *shoddy business deals,backdoor politics,etc.....................(known by the Tech World)*.
> Just see how many ads. about AMD were represented in media/multimedia whatsoever compared to that of Intel????
> How many non-tech/non-geek persons(may be educated in other levels and studies) in India know about AMD's(or rather aware of) existence? Compared to that many non-tech ordinary persons know about Samsung ,Intel,Microsoft.



Bold--> Debatable and citation needed. I guess again its veering towards an AMD vs Intel thread, so i'll skip it.

About X86.

"No one but a handful of lawyers know what AMD’s x86 license agreement with Intel actually says, but we can extrapolate. Before its anti-trust settlement with Intel in November 2009, AMD operated under heavy restrictions: It could only hire third-party foundries like TSMC or IBM to manufacture a handful of its chips, it had to retain ownership of its fabs, and its x86 license would immediately vaporize if AMD were to be acquired by another company.

The exact terms of the 2009 settlement remain a secret. But it’s generally known that the new agreement relaxed some of the restrictions on AMD. Chimpzilla eventually agreed to cede its stake in GlobalFoundries, and it began using TSMC to manufacture x86 CPUs like Brazos and Kabini. Prior to the settlement, it had no such option. The one restriction that supposedly didn’t change, however, was that AMD is required to remain an independent entity. To the best of my knowledge, if Samsung acquires AMD, AMD’s x86 license is null and void. It’s not clear what would happen to the company’s already-manufactured inventory, or its PS4 and Xbox One designs — though presumably deals would be worked out to ensure that existing hardware could be sold and the rights of Microsoft and Sony to the hardware they paid for would presumably be respected.

Samsung would almost certainly jettison the x86 license and focus AMD on ARM silicon with ultra-mobile Radeon graphics hardware. Whether the combined company would retain any interest in the enthusiast GPU market or in features like heterogeneous system architecture (HSA) is anyone’s guess."

Source-- Samsung may be mulling an AMD acquisition ? here?s what could happen | ExtremeTech


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

AMD is still lacking behind when compared to the processors line up. If the competition from AMD rises than only Intel is going to more prompt development.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Bold--> Debatable and citation needed. *I guess again its veering towards an AMD vs Intel thread, so i'll skip it*.
> 
> About X86.
> 
> ...



Just for clarification :--->
I am not any Fanboy of any products any more.
I puchased a DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop(October 2014,Diwali DELL SE Offer),which runs on Intel Core-i5 4210U CPU + AMD Radeon R7 M265 GPU together.
I don't believe in any sort of flame war and immatured thoughts about Intel vs AMD .
I was notifying the facts,*which you had discussed and clarified in detail*. Thank you.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 27, 2015)

Remember when Microsoft bought Nokia, that was the best that could have happened for Microsoft, though the same was not to be said for Nokia. Today, though Microsoft has a better position for Windows (mobile), the Nokia brand took a huge damage, thanks to the trojan Stephen Elop. It will take some time for the Finnish company to get back to its former glory.

In the case of Samsung acquiring AMD, the latter, though arguably the second largest desktop/laptop chip maker, is struggling against the heavy weight Intel. AMD and Intel are already late for the mobile party. But Intel has lots of resources at its disposal to gain a foot hold and they already have. I guess AMD does not know what direction to proceed (continue with desktop/laptop devices only or to diverge and invest in mobiles too). That may be the reason that this year AMD has spent the least on R&D in recent years. Samsung also does not have a solid outlook for its exynos. They are using their market presence to push the chips, but apart from Samsung themselves, I think, there are no takers. This may, for once, be a good outcome for Samsung, AMD and consumers.

There is plenty of hate for Samsung, largely because of their vast array of galaxy devices and lack of aesthetics in those devices (I am a [STRIKE]Samsung[/STRIKE] Samsung Galaxy hateboy too  ). Otherwise, Samsung is doing just fine on other areas of consumer electronics. We should not look at this deal with a coloured eye, rather at an investor/consumer point of view.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Remember when Microsoft bought Nokia, that was the best that could have happened for Microsoft, though the same was not to be said for Nokia. Today, though Microsoft has a better position for Windows (mobile), the Nokia brand took a huge damage, thanks to the trojan Stephen Elop. It will take some time for the Finnish company to get back to its former glory.
> 
> In the case of Samsung acquiring AMD, the latter, though arguably the second largest desktop/laptop chip maker, is struggling against the heavy weight Intel. AMD and Intel are already late for the mobile party. But Intel has lots of resources at its disposal to gain a foot hold and they already have. I guess AMD does not know what direction to proceed (continue with desktop/laptop devices only or to diverge and invest in mobiles too). That may be the reason that this year AMD has spent the least on R&D in recent years. Samsung also does not have a solid outlook for its exynos. They are using their market presence to push the chips, but apart from Samsung themselves, I think, there are no takers. This may, for once, be a good outcome for Samsung, AMD and consumers.
> 
> There is plenty of hate for Samsung, largely because of their vast array of galaxy devices and lack of aesthetics in those devices (I am a [STRIKE]Samsung[/STRIKE] Samsung Galaxy hateboy too  ). Otherwise, Samsung is doing just fine on other areas of consumer electronics. We should not look at this deal with a coloured eye, rather at an investor/consumer point of view.



+1, for this explanation.
Most of us do not have any hate for its consumer electronics products or even smart phones or tablets.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Not only the Software side aspect,but they (AMD) were also lagging behind Intel in advertising/propaganda aspect,despite their superior CPU's/APU's/Chipsets line up. Meanwhile Intel exhorted to shoddy business deals,backdoor politics,etc.....................(known by the Tech World).
> Just see how many ads. about AMD were represented in media/multimedia whatsoever compared to that of Intel????
> How many non-tech/non-geek persons(may be educated in other levels and studies) in India know about AMD's(or rather aware of) existence? Compared to that many non-tech ordinary persons know about Samsung ,Intel,Microsoft.


And don't forget the propaganda from Intel through shopkeepers and retailers that AMD overheats, which in India(don't know about rest of the world) was and still is used to sell Intel.

As for direction I think AMD has chosen the right one the APU route with low Watts parts with decent onboard GPU, only think holding these system back are the prices of motherboards. Cause with current going price of a A10 grade APU + decent Mobo , if you add few more bucks an Intel i3 + cheap mobo + lower mid end GPU is available which performs better. Only thing lacking is aggressive marketing which admit it Intel did way better than AMD with TV add in the 2000- 2010 decade.

I have never seen an AMD TV add in TV.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Remember when Microsoft bought Nokia, that was the best that could have happened for Microsoft, though the same was not to be said for Nokia. Today, though Microsoft has a better position for Windows (mobile), the Nokia brand took a huge damage, thanks to the trojan Stephen Elop. It will take some time for the Finnish company to get back to its former glory.



Im afraid I dont agree with this
This theory is just something android loyalists cooked up and said Nokia should have gone android
actually it should have continued Meego,Maemo or Symbian or gone full Wp7
the reason Nokia went down is because it wasted 3-4 years undecided on which OS to finally use
when the WP7-WP8 update fiasco happened,thats when Nokia declined
it wasnt because of Microsoft
Elop was an idiot for sure but not because of MS,he was not steering Nokia in a single direction
every few days , there would be rumours of which os they would use

as for Windows Mobile(earlier versions such as 6.5)
they were very popular and advanced
infact they held #2 after symbian in the mobile world
HTC,Sony,Moto etc all had Symbian and Windows Mobile handsets

Sorry for off-topic but people never really try to learn the truth

The rest of your comment was very good and correct but not the nokia part


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> And don't forget the propaganda from Intel through shopkeepers and retailers that AMD overheats, which in India(don't know about rest of the world) was and still is used to sell Intel.
> 
> As for direction I think AMD has chosen the right one the APU route with low Watts parts with decent onboard GPU, only think holding these system back are the prices of motherboards. Cause with current going price of a A10 grade APU + decent Mobo , if you add few more bucks an Intel i3 + cheap mobo + lower mid end GPU is available which performs better. Only thing lacking is aggressive marketing which admit it Intel did way better than AMD with TV add in the 2000- 2010 decade.
> 
> I have never seen an AMD TV add in TV.



I saw many buyers(particularly budding engineers and tech savvy guys) here at Kolkata held the same biased and preconceived false facts that AMD CPU's/APU's always heats up quickly and fails. How ridiculous,even without going deeper into facts and figures. Those heating up happened during the Athlon-XP days,simultaneously Intel Pentiums were also hotter much above what it is today.



> p.s. Sorry for off topic,no flame war,no hard feelings


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I saw many buyers(particularly budding engineers and tech savvy guys) here at Kolkata *held the same biased and preconceived false facts that AMD CPU's/APU's always heats up quickly and fails.* How ridiculous,even without going deeper into facts and figures. Those heating up happened during the Athlon-XP days,simultaneously Intel Pentiums were also hotter much above what it is today.



I too have heard this BS talk from shopkeepers when I went with some friends for their PC/laptop shopping. AMD is good for buyers on a very tight budget and I would like to see a high end laptop CPU from them which beats the most common quad core mobile i7 at that time.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I saw many buyers(particularly budding engineers and tech savvy guys) here at Kolkata held the same biased and preconceived false facts that AMD CPU's/APU's always heats up quickly and fails. How ridiculous,even without going deeper into facts and figures. Those heating up happened during the Athlon-XP days,simultaneously Intel Pentiums were also hotter much above what it is today.



actually AMD Athlon did heat up more than Intel
But its performance and price was wayy better than Intel
Intel was in bad shape at that time
their cpus(Pentiums) were underpowered compared to PowerPC and AMD
and also more expensive
But they ran cooler than AMD and PowerPC cpus
still hot compared to todays cpus though

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I too have heard this BS talk from shopkeepers when I went with some friends for their PC/laptop shopping. AMD is good for buyers on a very tight budget and I would like to see a high end laptop CPU from them which beats the most common quad core mobile i7 at that time.



+10000 to that
AMD provides 6-core cpus for so cheap and for those wanting a system with more cores as a requirement for their needs,AMD is the best way to go
AMD heating issues were resolved after Athlon/Pentium Era,after that people just hate on AMD for no reason for their gpus and cpus
frankly I love their gpus more than nvidia
for a budget system,id take AMD cpus anyday
for a no-budget laptop system,id take intel cpus

I actually have an HP G6 with A8(30k) and a Inspiron SE 7520 with i5(56k)
was pleasantly surprised with AMD A8s performance!!


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> AMD is still lacking behind when compared to the processors line up. If the competition from AMD rises than only Intel is going to more prompt development.





avinandan012 said:


> if you see history AMD always came up with ground breaking new technologies for processor but the only factor failed them is most softwares are way behind for their time.



Actually, architecturally AMD CPUs are not far behind then Intel. Infact, they do have certain advantages as well as disadvantages vs Intel which evens out.Much like ATI graphics card and Nvidia.

Even though I too agree that software optimization for AMD chips is not as good as Intel. But, the main and primary reason for AMD to be behind is purely because of the fabrication process. Intel is already supplying 14nm cpus while AMD is still stuck on 28nm. You would always get better optimization, lower TDP etc with lower fabrication process. 

AMD is quite competitive architecturally. But it's far behind in the fabrication process. And that's the only reason there cpus aren't able to compete with Intel.

And, I know very well that if somehow AMD would get there fabricating process same as Intel. There won't be much difference between the two.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Actually, architecturally AMD CPUs are not far behind then Intel. Infact, they do have certain advantages as well as disadvantages vs Intel which evens out.Much like ATI graphics card and Nvidia.
> 
> Even though I too agree that software optimization for AMD chips is not as good as Intel. But, the main and primary reason for AMD to be behind is purely because of the fabrication process. Intel is already supplying 14nm cpus while AMD is still stuck on 28nm. You would always get better optimization, lower TDP etc with lower fabrication process.
> 
> ...



it is not always about the architecture. you will only able to find a high end laptop with intel not AMD. AMD is now a days more related to budget conscious gamers and low to mid tier laptops.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> it is not always about the architecture. you will only able to find a high end laptop with intel not AMD. AMD is now a days more related to budget conscious gamers and low to mid tier laptops.



Well, you are actually validating my point only. AMD don't have the fabrication process to produce 14nm chips. That's where the advantage lets vs 28nm. Laptop makers are using Intel in there high end laptops because of the underlying advantages of a smaller node which is low power consumption, lower heat production and ofcourse smaller sized chips with 14nm vs 28nm.

Today consumers are more aware than in the past. Advertising does play its role, but only upto an extent. It could hide small differences and incompetence in your favor. But when the difference is as huge as 14nm vs 28nm. It becomes a huge difference. 
Nobody would prefer a bigger, more power hungry and higher heat producing chip in there portable devices. 

And I again reiterate that in case AMD would be able to get the same node advantage then the competition would become like the one we have between nvidia and ati gpus. Both gets a chance to get on top of other and there is a gpu from both brands at varying price points from bottom to top with similar performace. A lot of times The difference between the two is so small that sometimes it becomes a matter of preference rather than performace advantage over the other if any.

But until or unless amd is able to get to the same node as Intel. There is not much that amd can achieve architecturally. And will remain the choice of budget minded or lower end customers.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 30, 2015)

Samsung buy AMD, inject monster cash in CPU-R&D, leave GPU's alone Period.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2015)

is this deal done? Can someone link an offiicial news post? 

The acquisition may be good or bad... we'll never know until they announce.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 10, 2015)

Till date as of today,* no official *announcement or news from either AMD or SAMSUNG regarding this buyout/merging/acquisition...whatever it may be.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Till date as of today,* no official *announcement or news from either AMD or SAMSUNG regarding this buyout/merging/acquisition...whatever it may be.



So what do you think time to close the thread


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 10, 2015)

^Yes ,otherwise stray discussions will follow and it will eventually be out of the track.


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 10, 2015)

People can choose Intel processor easily bcoz i7>i5>i3.
Also there generations of Intel processor 5th>4th>3rd>2nd>1st.

But this isn't the case with the AMD processors.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2015)

Who else wants AMD to release a proper FX 6300 refresh ? to battle against Intel's lower end i3s


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2015)

A new series of CPUs are going to be released from AMD, I guess if that succeed then it might not happen at all.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 11, 2015)

What new series are you referring to?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2015)

AMD Officially stated there wont be any FX lineup in the future  they are more interested in their APU lineup


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> AMD Officially stated there wont be any FX lineup in the future  they are more interested in their APU lineup



And this surely ain't a good news for amd lovers


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Who else wants AMD to release a proper FX 6300 refresh ? to battle against Intel's lower end i3s



definately not samsung
they probably will shut down the desktop division altogether imho if samsung takes over

- - - Updated - - -

about APU vs FX, maybe they will release a powerful multicore(6 or 8 core) APU
fingers crossed


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> definately not samsung
> they probably will shut down the desktop division altogether imho if samsung takes over
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



But these won't be a proper substitute of a stand alone processor.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But these won't be a proper substitute of a stand alone processor.



Stand alone processor are already obsolete. Even intel doesn't produce stand alone processor anymore. Fact is that the Integrated Gpu is needed to improve the performace in a lot other apps that standalone processor cannot do at that speed.

An Amd APU with 8 cores is going to be awesome and much better than any fx 8 core processor.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Stand alone processor are already obsolete. Even intel doesn't produce stand alone processor anymore. Fact is that the Integrated Gpu is needed to improve the performace in a lot other apps that standalone processor cannot do at that speed.
> 
> An Amd APU with 8 cores is going to be awesome and much better than any fx 8 core processor.



And we are back from where we started.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And we are back from where we started.



Deja vu!


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But these won't be a proper substitute of a stand alone processor.



actually no one creates standalone proccys anymore,everyone makes SOCs now
I think its better that way,atleast you have some graphic power for low/med settings in most games without a gpu(if dgpu is dead or yet to purchase one)

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> An Amd APU with 8 cores is going to be awesome and much better than any fx 8 core processor.



quite agree!! provided they dont reduce power of APUs in comparison to their FX series
like right now,when for the same price- A10 and FX but FX is miles ahead in raw power


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 13, 2015)

GPU has become the norm for modern OS to display even the GUI. Eg. Windows n Aero, KDE n Plasma 5.0.


----------

